# Whole Home DVR setup doesn't include Internet Connection Kit and Install??



## kyledr04

This is what Directv is telling me. Installers came last week but didn't have DECA's to connect me to the internet. MRV is working since I got all H/HR24s but I'm not able to to use features requiring internet.

No Directv is saying there's a seperate charge from an Internet Connection kit including a broadband DECA and install all for $74.

Sounds like crap. When I setup my initial install they should have told me that and I could have gotten it done all at once.


----------



## hobie346

They (DirecTV) where supposed to ask if you are going to be using On Demand (Internet access). If so a Internet adapter would have been included in the order along with a power inserter. I opted in for the Internet access and it didn't cost any more.


----------



## Hdhead

Installs include internet connection through DECA. Did you pay for the internet connectivity on initial order $99? If so you paid for this service already.


----------



## kyledr04

I was a new customer when I setup the install. I requested whole home dvr and was told I would pay the extra $3 per month. I didn't pay anything for install. They never said that connecting to the internet was an additional service and charge.


----------



## Hdhead

Interesting, so new customers now get all DECA equipment for free with install. Very generous program. Don't give up if that is the case.


----------



## Carl Spock

One of my customers recently had a SWiM/DECA install and they didn't hook the Internet to her system. She assumed they would. And since it wasn't on the order, they couldn't do it on the spot. They came back later to add another receiver and still they didn't do it. That time they didn't like the location of her router. She's fine on moving it but the installer didn't have the right parts. They'll need to return again to add the Internet. The third try is the charm, I hope.

Adding the Internet should be the default mode on SWiM/DECA installs. DirecTV makes good money on VOD, right?


----------



## kyledr04

I duplicated my entire order again on directv.com to see how it worked out. I found the internet install option in the equipment menu. I added it for $25 but it didn't add a seperate install fee. I think they're screwing me with the additional install fee all because of their poor CSR system/training.


----------



## JosephB

actually, you want to make sure that you haven't ordered the old style "internet connection kit" which is really a powerline adapter. I would call in, because if you placed the order online I can almost guarantee that's what you ordered.


----------



## RAD

JosephB said:


> actually, you want to make sure that you haven't ordered the old style "internet connection kit" which is really a powerline adapter. I would call in, because if you placed the order online I can almost guarantee that's what you ordered.


Problem is that's what DirecTV also calls it when you want your Connected Home install to include the internet link:

_"DIRECTV® Whole-Home DVR Upgrade w/Internet Connection Kit"_

is what shows up on the order.


----------



## JosephB

RAD said:


> Problem is that's what DirecTV also calls it when you want your Connected Home install to include the internet link:
> 
> _"DIRECTV® Whole-Home DVR Upgrade w/Internet Connection Kit"_
> 
> is what shows up on the order.


Right, but you can't order that online. The only thing you can order online is the old style internet connection kit which is the powerline adapters.


----------



## Drucifer

hobie346 said:


> They (DirecTV) where supposed to ask if you are going to be using *On Demand (Internet access)*. If so a Internet adapter would have been included in the order along with a power inserter. I opted in for the Internet access and it didn't cost any more.


I don't used _On Demand_, but do use _TV Apps_. I told the CSR this, and my installer showed up with no DECA for my router. Being absolutely new to DECA, I didn't know the router needed a DECA. It was only that night, when I tried to get my TV Apps to run and failed that I followed up with DirecTV and this forum saw a DECA schematic that I knew a router needed a DECA. Tried to get a goback, but DiecTV refused. Had to pay. Got an incompetent installer that insisted that the broadband DECA was a special DECA and that they haven't received yet. He cancel my order. A return here and got details on broadband DECA. Another call to DirecTV and yet another CC charge. Third installer showed up. He allergic to cats. He was going to leave, but I talk into him giving me the parts and he hung around until I installed everything.

Two days later, I notice no reversal of any of the three charges to my debit card. After another telephone run-around, I emailed a complaint with the full details. They claimed they were unable to issue refunds - a glitch in their billing system - so instead, they credited my DirecTV account. Which I immediately verified.

While not the best experience, everything did turn out right in the end.

But the point of this, is that not everyone equates *On Demand* with the *Internet*, especially when you don't use that feature.


----------



## totoros

Have a friend that is a new customer that is going to sign up for MRV. Does he need to request the broadband DECA? Will that cost him additional fees?


----------



## mogulman

My router isn't near a Directv box. As part of the DECA install, will they run COAX to the location of my router and hook up the DECA to my router? Or do I need to do that?

If they do it, will it be up the side of my house or will they run it through a wall?


----------



## RAD

mogulman said:


> My router isn't near a Directv box. As part of the DECA install, will they run COAX to the location of my router and hook up the DECA to my router? Or do I need to do that?
> 
> If they do it, will it be up the side of my house or will they run it through a wall?


Yes, they will run a cable to where your router is located. However, the standard install is to run cable the quickest/easiest way which might be on the side of the home. For an extra charge they will wall fish the cable.


----------



## Drucifer

mogulman said:


> My router isn't near a Directv box. As part of the DECA install, will they run COAX to the location of my router and hook up the DECA to my router? Or do I need to do that?
> 
> If they do it, will it be up the side of my house or will they run it through a wall?


Or if you have any cat5 in house wiring, they can connect to your router via that. That's how I did it. Just think of it as swapping out that 1' cat5 that comes with the DECA with the connection you're now using to connect your TV to the Internet.


----------



## JohnLew

Maybe I'm not understanding correctly, being brand new to DirecTV and DECA's...

Installer was here about a week and a half ago and, of course, we didn't install the internet connection kit so I could use On Demand and TV Apps on my HR24 with MRV. 

We did run coax up to my office through the wall because I'm keeping my cable internet and the router is in that room so the existing coax run from Mediacom still goes to the router. There is a non-DVR DirecTV box in the office running off the new coax run.

Can I put the broadband adapter inline with that coax run? Like this:

Dish -etc.->Splitter->coax to office ->2way splitter

(2way splitter)
->broadband adapter w/ ethernet to router
->directv non-dvr box


----------



## Drucifer

JohnLew said:


> Maybe I'm not understanding correctly, being brand new to DirecTV and DECA's...
> 
> Installer was here about a week and a half ago and, of course, we didn't install the internet connection kit so I could use On Demand and TV Apps on my HR24 with MRV.
> 
> We did run coax up to my office through the wall because I'm keeping my cable internet and the router is in that room so the existing coax run from Mediacom still goes to the router. *There is a non-DVR DirecTV box in the office running off the new coax run.*
> 
> Can I put the broadband adapter inline with that coax run? Like this:
> 
> Dish -etc.->Splitter->coax to office ->2way splitter
> 
> (2way splitter)
> ->broadband adapter w/ ethernet to router
> ->directv non-dvr box


Yes, you can put the broadband DECA plus PI there. Put in a 'green' splitter anywhere in the room that best meets your need to be neat with the coax. The boardband DECA is connected to your cable modem hookup with an Ethernet cord.


----------



## HoTat2

Drucifer said:


> Yes, you can put the broadband DECA plus PI there. Put in a 'green' splitter anywhere in the room that best meets your need to be neat with the coax. The boardband DECA is connected to your cable modem hookup with an Ethernet cord.


Just an additional note;

Since he didn't mention the receiver model, though I'm pretty sure he meant an HD one. Anyhow if the "non-DVR" receiver is an HD box then this is all correct, but if an SD one (non-DECA capable) then he will need to place a BSF in the coax line from the aforementioned "green splitter to the receiver.


----------



## JohnLew

Thanks. It is an HD model in the office.

So the broadband adapter will simply hook up after the 2 way splitter in the office and connect to my router via ethernet... then it will supply my broadband connection back into the system for all the boxes to access?


----------



## HoTat2

JohnLew said:


> Thanks. It is an HD model in the office.
> 
> So the broadband adapter will simply hook up after the 2 way splitter in the office and connect to my router via ethernet... then it will supply my broadband connection back into the system for all the boxes to access?


Yes ...


----------



## JohnLew

HoTat2 said:


> Yes ...


Thanks, guys. That clears it up.


----------



## Drucifer

hobie346 said:


> They (DirecTV) where supposed to ask if you are going to be using *On Demand* (Internet access). If so a Internet adapter would have been included in the order along with a power inserter. I opted in for the Internet access and it didn't cost any more.


Just what percentage of new customer know that _On Demand_ is DirecTV code phase use to ask if you want to connect to the Internet?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Internet access is optional, and likely not used by the vast majority of customers today.

That said, it might be a prudent capability for the future to have...as other innovations might just leverage that same connectivity in the future. Ya never know.


----------



## The Merg

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Internet access is optional, and likely not used by the vast majority of customers today.
> 
> That said, it might be a prudent capability for the future to have...as other innovations might just leverage that same connectivity in the future. Ya never know.


Tease! :lol:

-Merg


----------



## hdtvfan0001

The Merg said:


> Tease! :lol:
> 
> -Merg


Some of the Mods are on vacation for the holiday...so just "filling in" with that comment. :lol:


----------



## BubblePuppy

The broadband adaptor is needed to use D2pc feature, even if there isn't any internet service.


----------



## hombresoto

It is mandatory in the Boston DMA to install a BBDeca on all SWiM installs (new or former) and MRV upgrades if the customer has internet service and a router for no extra charge. This is for return path functionality (no land line) and/or to reduce repeat upgrade truck rolls to add the BBDeca. 
That being said it's not ALWAYS going to happen and the BBDeca is more work for less money. Until DirecTV changes their compensation structure they will continue to have unhappy customers with bad installation experiences.
It is acceptable to omit the BBDeca if the customer has a land line and no HD DVR.


----------

